# iPod Virus



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

Ok, so here's the deal . My iPod has been out of power for a very long time, and our computer (home, not a laptop) has been infested by viruses. I was wondering, I need to charge it for my upcoming youth choir trip, and could I charge it on the computer that has the viruses? Will the computer transfer any viruses to the iPod? If so, please post, because I have to charge it by Wenesday, CT, and I have a feeling it will take a while, not having had power for so long. 

Thanks!

StadiumJumper


----------



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

All I can find on Google relates to a virus transferring *from* an ipod *to* a PC. Apparently, Apple had an issue with some new ipods shipping with a windows virus on them. 

Some options if you are concerned:

-Buy a plug in charger for the ipod, or a car adapter that also charges the unit.
-Clean the viruses from your PC
-plug into someone elses PC , preferably a virus free one. =]

I wouldn't think that transfering a virus from a pc to an ipod would be an issue, but I'm absolutely no expert...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I very seriously doubt that that's possible. I've never heard of it happening.


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

I doubt it is probable that you will transfer a virus over as well. I think you can probably just disable the OS and just stay in BIOS by pressing the BIOS key in the beginning when you boot up your computer by using the power button. If your computer is on, I don't think it needs the OS to be able to charge it via usb. That is, if you're worried about the possibility of transfering a virus. Another thing is to disconnect your HD from your computer, turn on the computer (and it will say OS not found or similar) and you should be able to connect it and charge it that way. There's ways to getting around that particular fright of connecting it and getting a virus.


----------



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

Ambassador, I have NO idea what you just said (computer lingo-please explain!! 

But thanks everyone else, Ambassador, thank you to, if I knew what you said 

SJ


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

stadiumjumper said:


> Ambassador, I have NO idea what you just said (computer lingo-please explain!!


He said that if you're really concerned about passing a virus to the ipod while charging, that you can simply charge the ipod without starting the computer all the way up. 

You can usually do that by going into the system setup when you first turn your power on. Most often you access the system setup panel by tapping the [Del] key when the power is first turned on, but some machines use one of the F-keys.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

I purchased an external power unit for my ipod ... plugs into the wall ... powers it up w/out having to fire up the PC.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MeanDean said:


> I purchased an external power unit for my ipod ... plugs into the wall ... powers it up w/out having to fire up the PC.


I've gotta admit, he does seem to be taking the long way around.


----------

